# Plant Growth Regulators in Canada?



## BCbound (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey,

Anyone use any plant growth regulators in Canada? Looking to use it on some white and blue spruce. If so, what suppliers do you use? On the topic of suppliers, what are some of the big or reputable suppliers of fertilizer and such in Canada? Looking for mycorrhiza suppliers too.

Thanks for any advice and help.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't work in Canada, but you can contact Mark and Lori Mann @ Plant Growth Management Systems and they will let you know if their product (Shortstop-Paclobrutrozol) is labeled in Canada. As far as fert companies try Agrium, they are based in Canada. As far as Rhizosphere innoculants try Plant Health Care, Inc. they have an outstanding product called Compete Plus that we use regularly in our PHC program.


----------



## BCbound (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Urban Forester,

I'll check those places out. I'm hoping to start more of a PHC program over the next couple years.


----------

